# help create an effect like this



## golo83 (Feb 1, 2012)

can anyone help me/point me in the right way to create an effect like this? saw this guys effect on this picture and looks great!

My Photos

thank you


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

I learned something like this i a high school graphic design course.  It's not very hard to do. I just dont feel like typing out the technique on an iPad.

Maybe when I get home


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2012)

Just need a bunch of layers that are cropped, stroked, and drop shadowed.  Then the bottom most layer add a Gaussian blur... done.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2012)

golo83 said:


> can anyone help me/point me in the right way to create an effect like this? saw this guys effect on this picture and looks great!
> 
> My Photos
> 
> thank you



No, no it doesn't.


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2012)

What you linked to is a pretty sad example of what can be a much more professional looking edit.

Get a copy of the January/February 2010 edition of Photoshop User magazine and on page 74 there is a great tutorial by Corey Barker for using a gradient, different size and shape boxes, and blend modes of differing opacities for a very classy look.

$99 a year for a NAPP membership is peanuts if you want some of the best Photoshop resources available. (National Association of Photoshop Professionals) https://www.photoshopuser.com/signup?aid=luhgxq (Click on 'Benefits' to see what $99 gets you for a year.)


----------



## Peano (Feb 1, 2012)

golo83 said:


> can anyone help me/point me in the right way to create an effect like this?



What application are you using? If it's Photoshop, are you familiar with layers and layer styles?


----------



## golo83 (Feb 2, 2012)

Peano said:


> golo83 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone help me/point me in the right way to create an effect like this?
> ...



photoshop CS5..pretty much beginner but quick learner 

i am from the UK but google directed me to this website which looks like a good place to learn from others


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> What you linked to is a pretty sad example of what can be a much more professional looking edit.
> 
> Get a copy of the January/February 2010 edition of Photoshop User magazine and on page 74 there is a great tutorial by Corey Barker for using a gradient, different size and shape boxes, and blend modes of differing opacities for a very classy look.
> 
> $99 a year for a NAPP membership is peanuts if you want some of the best Photoshop resources available. (National Association of Photoshop Professionals) https://www.photoshopuser.com/signup?aid=luhgxq (Click on 'Benefits' to see what $99 gets you for a year.)



+1 excellent stuff

And if you search around on our friend in Tampa's web site, Dave Cross, there is a discount code that will give you an extra 3 months for the year membership.


----------



## golo83 (Feb 4, 2012)

Peano said:


> golo83 said:
> 
> 
> > photoshop CS5..pretty much beginner but quick learner
> ...



Thank you! will have a go at it


----------

